# anybody play with these?



## seagrasser (Feb 6, 2007)

They look interesting and according to the specs, 2 in a ported enclosure would make for a great setup.

http://www.madisound.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1480


----------



## seagrasser (Feb 6, 2007)

Anyone,

Or does any one have an opinion based on the T/S? 

Thinking two of these would replace a 15" sub with less footprint.


----------



## Ga foo 88 (Dec 18, 2005)

There not very efficient. I think somebody used these in a 3-way active set up a while back.


----------



## seagrasser (Feb 6, 2007)

I ordered a pair and will see how they work out. They don't seem to be all that efficient, but have good extension for a 10" driver.

How would I tell if they have a shorting ring in the design?


----------



## seagrasser (Feb 6, 2007)

This might shed a little light.

npdang's review of the 4 ohm version

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2757


----------



## BoostedNihilist (Mar 3, 2008)

I clicked on this thread expecting to see a picture of some fake boobs, come on people.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

sure is a pretty driver... and measured great.


----------



## seagrasser (Feb 6, 2007)

kappa546 said:


> sure is a pretty driver... and measured great.



Which is very encouraging. I just can't find anyone who has used them before. The lack of efficiency seems to have scared people off in the past.

Will have to find a good plate amp for these.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

i think you'll be fine with a pair.


----------

